# porți tocuri înalte?



## Russianer

A phrase: do you wear shoes with stiletto heels?
Is it possible to say "porti tocuri inalte?"


----------



## farscape

About right - (Tu) porți (pantofi cu) tocuri înalte? - it's all a matter of context. 

Side bar: you can find the diacritical signs in a pull down menu in all editor windows.


Later,



.


----------



## misadro

I would be tempted to translate "shoes with stiletto heels" ... _pantofi cu toc cui _...


----------



## farscape

And you'd be right  nowadays "stiletto heels" measure at least a couple of inches.

Later,


----------



## easy2takeit

As I know we use "high heels" for "tocuri inalte" unless we are talking about a specific kind of heels like stiletto. In Romanian you can ask "Porti tocuri inalte?" but in English you cannot use it in the same syntax "(Are you) wearing high heels?" Does "Wearing high heels?" make any sense? Who knows, maybe, but not in the correct use of English as I know. I Romanian language it is correct.


----------



## Bostico

As a woman, i can confirm that it is correct to say "porti tocuri inalte" but you can also say "tocuri cui". Both are accepable and used.


----------



## mira ceti

Hi,

We usually ask : "porti pantofi cu tocuri?" (=do you wear high heels?). This expression is not forced. 


Regards,
A.


----------



## stormzor

or "pantofi cu toc gros"


----------



## pro_niger

Nu-s eu un expert în ale pantofilor, dar, personal, n-am auzit expresia asta niciodată...


----------



## nicolero

Ca femeie care poarta tocuri inalte, votez pentru varianta "porti tocuri cui?"  asta implica si ca sunt inalte si ca sunt ascutite, ca stiletto-urile.

Nicole


----------



## pschlacter01

e interesanta expresia.....


----------

